# Nikon D-60 - question about RAW + jpg basic



## Leprakawn (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, I realized a number of months ago about the greatness of using RAW-formatted imgs vs. any of the jpg options.  And considering earlier tonight was my first run at being a "professional" photographer for a church event, I figured I would adjust the setting to RAW + jpg basic... just so I could see what the original appearance would look like before I started tinkering around with the photos in Photomatix.

Now I can already hear, "Why not go and retake the pictures?"  Well, unfortunately this was a one-time event where I was taking pictures of people at the event, so doing that would be pretty much impossible.

Now, to jump into issue I seem to be having: as I already stated, the pictures were supposed to be taken in RAW + jpg basic formats; however, when I load the camera onto my machine, it appears that they are all RAW formatted imgs.  But when I move everything over to my machine, they are all automatically jpg basic.

I am dumbfounded, and I have no idea what to do to get the RAW capability to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, does anyone here have any helpful suggestions?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 20, 2010)

Doesn't answer your question but, would it be RAW on your machine if you had left it just on RAW on your camera?


----------



## mrmacedonian (Feb 20, 2010)

This has happened to me. If/when I attempted to copy them to my tower via a copy from the card they were all automatically converted to jpegs. I had to do this due to my Canon EOS Utility (what I usually use to import to the computer) wasn't working. 

In any case, I found that if i attempt to bring the files to my computer in any other way they don't work, so I uninstalled and reinstalled the Canon EOS Utility, through which the downloads have worked fine since.

I suggest going to the website of your camera manufacturer and downloading their import utility. Other than that, ensure that the correct program is set to automatically open the RAW format type (i.e. .CR2) for me.

Best of luck!


----------



## mrmacedonian (Feb 20, 2010)

Just saw you're using Nikon D60 (srry a bit slow tonight)

This ViewNX should do the trick? Install and connect the CAMERA to the Computer, not the card itself.


----------



## Leprakawn (Feb 20, 2010)

SilverAWD said:


> Doesn't answer your question but, would it be RAW on your machine if you had left it just on RAW on your camera?



Ummm, to be blatantly honest, leaving them as RAW on my camera defeats the purpose of even taking the picture!  I intend to use the small jpg as a baseline, and I want to use the RAW img in Photomatix (or really... create a series of imgs with the one RAW file) so I can make awesome HDR photography.


----------



## Leprakawn (Feb 20, 2010)

mrmacedonian said:


> Just saw you're using Nikon D60 (srry a bit slow tonight)
> 
> This ViewNX should do the trick? Install and connect the CAMERA to the Computer, not the card itself.


Just downloaded it... let's see what happens next!


----------



## Leprakawn (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, it is obviously my first time to use this software, so maybe I am missing something here.  The imgs still appear to be small jpg, but I am able to increase their quality, so that might help a bit.  I will run a test print later.  But I would like to know how to convert the img to RAW.  Any tips for that, mrmacedonian?


----------



## mrmacedonian (Feb 20, 2010)

The only two DSLRs I've had have both been Canon, so I'm afraid I don't have much advice past what I already said. With my Rebel XTi, I open the EOS Utility and click "Transfer All" on the computer, this transfered the RAW *and* JPEG, as I shoot both, into the folder hierarchy I established in the options. I was hoping it would be as easy for you once you downloaded ViewNX. Interestingly, with the 50D pressing "Transfer All" on the computer end of the EOS Utility produces an error for me, so I have to actually press "Transfer All Images" via the camera menu itself, then it works.

This is just most of my experience with Canon + EOS Utility, I kind of doubt it will parallel with your situation but perhaps you can try a few things.

Best of luck, perhaps going to Nikon's sit and read the Product Manual for ViewNX will help? they've got it up as PDF and it might show you more options.


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 20, 2010)

Leprakawn said:


> SilverAWD said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't answer your question but, would it be RAW on your machine if you had left it just on RAW on your camera?
> ...


Sorry, I am a noob and am looking for the answer as well.  
So when you take pictures as RAW on your camera, you still cannot pull up the RAW file on your computer?


----------



## Leprakawn (Feb 21, 2010)

SilverAWD said:
			
		

> So when you take pictures as RAW on your camera, you still cannot pull up the RAW file on your computer?


When I take pictures in RAW format, I can connect the camera and ctrl+c/+v them to my computer, and then they work as needed in PS.

But now I am learning that the RAW+small jpg does not take the shot in two separate formats.  I really wish I had time to test that out before the event last night. However, I will see if I can use Photoshop's exposure control to create the differ exposure levels, but I know those imgs will be somewhat different than what the RAW file can produce.


----------



## mrmacedonian (Feb 21, 2010)

Leprakawn said:


> When I take pictures in RAW format, I can connect the camera and ctrl+c/+v them to my computer



That was my point, do *not* copy and paste them, use some form of Nikon software to *transfer* them to your computer. I shoot RAW + Large Fine JPEG and when they are transfered to my computer via Canon EOS Utility there are two files, same name, one .cr2 the other .jpeg.

So if you are shooting in RAW + JPEG then you *are* creating two seperate files. One thing I just considered is when you were shooting.. You didn't by chance use Full Auto? I know that with my camera body, if you shoot Full Auto then the Camera automatically switches to JPEG only.. that may have been the case here.

In any case, I'm kind of surprised more Nikon users haven't chimed in here since they actually go through this process..

best of luck Lep


----------



## Leprakawn (Feb 21, 2010)

mrmacedonian said:


> The only two DSLRs I've had have both been Canon, so I'm afraid I don't have much advice past what I already said. With my Rebel XTi, I open the EOS Utility and click "Transfer All" on the computer, this transfered the RAW *and* JPEG, as I shoot both, into the folder hierarchy I established in the options. I was hoping it would be as easy for you once you downloaded ViewNX. Interestingly, with the 50D pressing "Transfer All" on the computer end of the EOS Utility produces an error for me, so I have to actually press "Transfer All Images" via the camera menu itself, then it works.
> 
> This is just most of my experience with Canon + EOS Utility, I kind of doubt it will parallel with your situation but perhaps you can try a few things.
> 
> Best of luck, perhaps going to Nikon's sit and read the Product Manual for ViewNX will help? they've got it up as PDF and it might show you more options.


Thanks for your response, mrmacedonian, and I will take a look at their pdf to see if I can figure it out.

Well, I used that ViewNX program last night, and that also transferred the JPG file.  But I was able to enhance the quality a bit beforehand as well.  I have not checked to see if it is any better than PS or Blowup yet, but those are my two other options.  (I would lean more towards Blowup than PS.)

Hey, and at least you put in your 02¢, so I appreciate that!!


----------



## Leprakawn (Feb 26, 2010)

Geez, maybe if I had googled it the first time and looked around a bit...

Solved: Nikon RAW+JPEG, no RAW

So, two points goes to you, mrmacedonian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I must say that the ironic thing is that when I load my camera to my computer, I am unable to view it via ViewNX.  I have opened VNX, turned my camera off/unplugged it, reinserted it, power on... and nada.  I am baffled.


----------



## pbelarge (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you on a Mac or Windows computer?


----------



## gardy90 (Feb 26, 2010)

i just started playing with raw a few days ago, and i just use the card reader on my computer, when i open the folder i see both the raw and JPG of the raw right next to it


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 26, 2010)

I was just gonna say I have a Nikon D70s.. I captured in RAW, hooked the camera to my laptop and downloaded them with PS and had no problems whatsoever.
A few of the pics I also had taken a couple in complete auto and it kept it as RAW...

Not sure if you know this also, but to upload to photobucket and such it has to be converted to jpeg at some point.... probably do, but just being sure.


----------



## myfotoguy (Feb 26, 2010)

Without benig at home to test this... check your camera manual to see if your camera is in the correct communication mode for transferring files. (as was mentioned earlier, transfer not copy and paste).

Also, I have noticed sometimes my opperating system gets goofy at the USB port, and it doesn't recognize my devices, maybe that is another reason why ViewNX doesn't see it?

One suggetion I have is to use a card reader and transfer using your software transfer function. I have heard a few stories here and there about tranfer cords not working, or the pins breaking from all the connecting and disconnecting. I don't know how ture that all is, but I personally prefer a card reader anyway, it's faster and more convenient for me. Just a thought, whatever it's worth.

So how did the shots turn out? I take a ton of pictures in my church with low light, it can be a challenge with inconsistent lighting on the "stage". HDR is a good idea. I have been usually just shooting one image, but may consider trying HDR sometime.


----------

